# Which news outlet do you use?



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I have to use the news to do my day-job. I get news from the Straits Times (Singapore), CNN, BBC, Drudge, News 24, IOL.

for US News I would settle into my comfortable Drudge, RealClear, NewsMax, and WorldNet Daily.

Right now everything seems too dramatic and some of is NOT news. I do not care that the POTUS is golfing again. I do not care that the Japanese developed a robot that can replace a spouse or some celebrity is doing something (a-hem) meaningful.

I do need to read news from opposing points of view and I don't want to tour a website which reminds of walking along the attractions at a carnival... "Get Rid of Belly fat!!!", "Eat this and get natural testosterone!!!", "Lower your cholesterol by 30 points by eating these 5 things!!! "

Where do you get your news?
If someone is really going to attack our southern border or the attack is in progress who do you trust?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Fox News, Reuters and BBC.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I trust none of them, which is why I spend too much time looking around many of them.

A couple more is RT News: http://rt.com/

Arutz Sheva: Israel News | Israel's #1 News Site - Arutz Sheva


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

For TV, I usually watch CNN, Fox News and Fox Business and BBC World News. Though, all seem to have too much filler and not enough substance.
When I want to read about politics, policies, etc. on the Web, I go to the Cato, Reason, The Economist, WSJ and The Guardian. 
I like to compare positions and decide for myself and may read other publications as I find an article of interest.
Recently, I have started to study for my Ham Radio license and, through a friend, found there are a number of interesting channels on the airwaves from all over the world.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't trust any of the main UK channels, the BBC is just a mouthpiece of the govt, I use non British ones like RT and Al-Jazeera .


----------



## Dark Jester (Jun 8, 2014)

big paul said:


> I don't trust any of the main UK channels, the BBC is just a mouthpiece of the govt, I use non British ones like RT and Al-Jazeera .


Yes, I agree. That is why I watch the BBC... to find out what is on the minds of the puppet masters.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm trying to get an "unbiased" view of the news, not "more of the same" ....


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Honestly? Twitter.

I follow well known and lesser known people from both the left and the right, and the journalists who actually write or host on all those different networks. Say what you will about social media, but I guarantee I get a lot of my news hours before most people.


----------



## big paul (Jul 14, 2014)

twitter?? really? you have got to be joking, I came off facebook 3 years ago cos I couldn't take any more of the insane ramblings of the masses.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

big paul said:


> twitter?? really? you have got to be joking, I came off facebook 3 years ago cos I couldn't take any more of the insane ramblings of the masses.


Dead serious. Twitter and Facebook are two wildly different beasts. If you want to see funny pictures of angry cat, use Facebook. I have a facebook, but the timeline pretty much consists of "was born... joined facebook" and that's it.

Twitter isn't Facebook. I have multiple lists of people I follow on Twitter, a left one (you need to know what the enemy is up to at all times), a conservative one, breaking news, so on and so forth. Every time Obama has a presser, there's a live conversation about it at the exact same time. Every time he's on the golf course, we know as he arrives. Ferguson? People from there were in the conversation. So you get every angle, CNN's, MSNBC's, Fox, RT, all of the smaller sites and the independents, the idiots on the ground, and the real people on the ground. Every one.

Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Prepper and Gun forums!!!!


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

In for answers. I want something that streams on an iphone or over a web browser that talks about real news only. Short and simple, facts only. I think something like this doesn't really exist.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Honestly? Twitter.
> 
> I follow well known and lesser known people from both the left and the right, and the journalists who actually write or host on all those different networks. Say what you will about social media, but I guarantee I get a lot of my news hours before most people.


I have thought about doing Twitter.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I have thought about doing Twitter.


It's worth it if you're as OCD about current events as I can be. Phone, tablet, computer.

For those who are bothered by the "social media" aspect, you a) don't have to participate, you can just follow, and b) don't have to release your personal information. Sign up and call yourself whatever you like. I go by my real name on there, as I do most places, but I understand a lot of people don't jive with that.


----------



## Wooly (Sep 2, 2014)

Don't trust the MSM (mainstream media), they're all unreliable in my opinion. I follow Alex Jones' Infowars.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Wooly said:


> Don't trust the MSM (mainstream media), they're all unreliable in my opinion. I follow Alex Jones' Infowars.


Should I take this, or would somebody else like to?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Wooly said:


> Don't trust the MSM (mainstream media), they're all unreliable in my opinion. I follow Alex Jones' Infowars.


Welcome, Wooly.

I see you are not one who is afraid to draw fire.

For the record, I visit infowars daily, too.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> For the record, I visit infowars daily, too.


You also like Mossberg's. We know your type.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dannydefense said:


> You also like Mossberg's. We know your type.


My sidearms are Taurus. Got a beef with that, champ?


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> My sidearms are Taurus. Got a beef with that, champ?


Good lord man! We need to get you a gun.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I am using Twitter almost exclusively today.
I like it. I am following all of the news y'all recommended.
A coworker tried to get me on Reddit but I found it to distracting.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I concur regarding Twitter, especially love following individual reporters who are frequently in action, I follow different sources who tweet in languages that I can understand, it's very gripping. I often know a story 2-3 days before it's finally printed. The variety of sources and info is staggering, you just have to learn how it works


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Drudge and Fox only, and not that I trust Fox extensively, I hear from them what I don't from the others


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I have Twitter only for local news.
I also go to my local newspaper websites. 
I have cnn on right now. *I like to say I think for myself and don't believe everything or need to only watch news I agree with.* but I do think fox has better war coverage ifn your into that. 

I think a great source is Google news. You get a lot of different news sites in one spot.
Or sites similar to Google news.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Also, Russia Beyond The Headlines: Top Stories is an interesting news site, it has a great English version and it's very cultural, less political


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Fox news, Fox business, Patriot Channel xm radio, The Blaze, I remain skeptical at all times. Anybody can say anything but it doesn't make it true.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Like I posted earlier, I get a lot of news/info from forums where it is hashed out from several different sides and glean what I can from that. I do watch some Fox and listen to a couple talk radio stations if I'm out in the car(Sirus radio), but I can't get any TV/radio at my house, we are in a valley/gully and no radio or TV unless it's satellite? I don't do twitter, FB or Google!


----------



## Titanic (Jul 15, 2014)

Twitter's good for giving a heads up on news stories, but it just turns into a game of Chinese Whispers if you follow it too closely. I use BBC and CNN to find out more.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Titanic said:


> Twitter's good for giving a heads up on news stories, but it just turns into a game of Chinese Whispers if you follow it too closely. I use BBC and CNN to find out more.


I think you have a point, but it is easier for me to scan the headlines in Twitter from opposing views than to get bogged down in a sea of adjectives of wannabe award-winning journalists.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Fox News and Fox Business, Drudge, and Blaze.


----------



## Witchygirl3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yeah, that's what we do. I watch Sky News, then RT or Al-zeera


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

TV Fox second would be the BBC if I could get it.

Newspaper Wall Street Journal and Investors Business Journal

Net Drudge

Radio what ever comes in on the truck radio.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Titanic said:


> I use BBC and CNN to find out more.


CNN's great; have they found that plane yet?


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

I go with FOX, FOX Business, Weasel Zippers, prepper sites, etc. In truth, I am guilty of following those sites that lean to the right ------ and my political/social positions. I like affirmation. For years I also viewed some from the left, but in the last 5 years my positions have "evolved." I almost forgot Mark Levin!!!!!


----------

